# Very top end of Scotland



## AndrewButler (Jan 31, 2009)

We are off to Scotland for the last week of October. We have travelled in Scotland alot and know campsites right up top are scarce (Cape Wrath/John O'Groats). Any tips on bedding down? Would prefer a loo and shower but the latter not essential!

Andy
Northampton


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Last year we up as far as Tongue.

Didn't use campsites as there were so many opportunities to wildcamp. Just make sure that waste and loo are emptied and water tank full at the last campsite.

As you most probably know the road back on the west side towards the Isle of Skye is breathtakingly scenic.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good site at Scourie. Owner can be an 'acquired taste' for some: we found his wry sense of humour great. He does not take bookings - just turn up. (I am assuming he will still be open as I have found two web references, one saying he closes in September and the other saying October.) There is also a site at Durness but I have not been to it - may be closed by then.

Lots of options to free camp though I believe - particularly as it will be quiet then.

Philip


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Scourie's good. There's a good hotel there to that does excellent and huge bar meals. They don't take plastic though.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

there is a site at John o Groats see John o Groats camping
Can be a bit windy but good views, handy for ferries and seal watching. Some good walks from there too, Lands End etc. :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Did all round the edge of Scotland Glasgow to Edinburgh in six weeks and I wrote a blog on MHF. This is the link to the Skye to Cape Wrath bit and it there is a link in the blog to the next bit. >click here<


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

We stayed one night at the John O Groats site in June, and found it good.

It is right in the centre of the tourist bit and next to the Orkney ferry if you fancy going to the islands.

Facilities ok, right on the sea shore looking at the Orkneys, but yes it could be open if the wind is blowing.

Handy also for the Castle of May (Queen Mums place), Dunnet Head, and of course Thurso and Wick.

HTH

Paul


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Dunnet Bay (Sands), CC site, a bit expensive if non-member but fantastic - great facilities and world class beach - may close end of this week which would obviously be a problem  . Phone them on 01847821319. Agree that Durness and John O'Groats are good sites. Several others along north coast and CL's too. Have a great trip  

Jagman


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

There's a nice site at Achnairn, at the bottom end of Loch Shin. We stopped there in the summer - it has showers (20p), laundry etc.

It looks a bit tired, but the owners were friendly and the cost for a MH was £10 with electricity. There are hardstandings, or there's a grass area.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Re my earlier post - by jumping you into the blog half way round I didn't draw your attention to the companion blog which names all the places we travelled through and gives links to all our campsites/wildcamps in the MHF data base.

Its a very long blog though - starts at Southampton.

Anyway at the end of each of the main blog parts there is a link to the companion blog.


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Andy,

We did the north of Scotland in June.

Scotland Blog

Didn't reckon much of John o Groats, so didn't try the camp site. We stayed in Thurso, nice site overlooking the sea, with supermarket and shops close by.

We also stayed at Sango Sands at Durness, which has good facilities, on site restaurant and limited shopping close by.

Dunworkin


----------

